# pb installation perl 5.8.0-r2

## Atreillou

hello,

pb a la compilation de perl lors du premier emerge sync:

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/perl-5.8.0-r2 failed.

!!! Fonction src_compile, Line -131, Exitcode 2

!!! Unable to make

ca dis qq chose a qq un ?

ps:  apparement g pas d'erreur plus haut.  il sarrete net avec ce message  (g relancé 2 fois   et pareil)

----------

## Atreillou

g finalement installé la r3....

et je relance le emerge system.....   on verra bien

----------

## SuperTomate

C'est volontairement que t'essaies d'installer perl-5.8 ? Parce que la dernière version stable est la 5.6.1-r7.

----------

## Atreillou

je me suis fais la meme remarque...  je suis en plein install de la gentoo 1.4rc1   et l'emerge system du stage 2 veux m installer cette version.....

pour le moment je le laisse faire  (enfin g forcé le passage a la r3)

----------

## Atreillou

apres l emmerge de l ebuild de la r3 g relancé le emerge system    et il me recompil la r2.....

grrr

faut il que je supprime les ebuil de la r2 et la r3 pour que cela passe ?

----------

## TGL

Perl-5.8 n'aurait pas du être démasqué. Citons le responsable du paquet (message d'aujourd'hui sur gentoo-dev) :

« The unmasking of 5.8 was *mostly* an accident. The ebuild needs a touch up right now to assist you with fixing packages. There are still one or two upstream problems with perl 5.8 (that is, packages that use the libperl.so to compile against that aren't ready for 5.8 yet), and that I can't help. Really, the only  reason to keep 5.8 in glass right this second is that there are other packages that your probably have installed that used the   libperl.so to compile against when portage saw that you had  perl, that need to be re-emerged. The list isn't as simple as "anything that deps perl," but it's pretty close, and once re-emerged everything is good again. For instance, vim, if it sees perl, will compile a portion against libperl.so and will break if you upgrade your perl on it. Re-emerging vim fixes the problem immediately.

So the short of it is, *sorry about this*, the long of it is that perl-5.6.1 will be completely fixed (anyone who had problems with modules going to the wrong dirs will know what that means) and 5.8, once the post-install config is ready, will be ready for ~arch testing. »

Bref, le paquet est remasqué depuis, et si t'as finalement compilé en 5.8, mieux vaut virer tout ça (et oui, les dépendances aussi) pour être tranquille après.

Et, heu, ouais, désolé pour la francophonie, la flême là...

EDIT:

Oh, yes, the link!

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/6029

----------

## Atreillou

lol  g vraiment trop de chance   je suis tombé juste au bon moment  :-/

bon  allez   je me refais tout  

de toutes facon mon horloge décalé d'un an en avance...   ou la bonne excuse

c reparti pour un tour

----------

## TGL

C'est clair, pas de bol... Bon bah, bonne fin de soirée alors  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> de toutes facon mon horloge décalé d'un an en avance...   ou la bonne excuse

 

Euh faut bien se trouver des raisons desfois, pour se donner du courage  :Wink: 

En passant, quelqu'un sait il comment régler l'horloge en mode console?

L'heure à quelques minutes de décalage sur mon serveur (en regardant avec hwclock) et c'est assez chiant pour pas mal de choses...

----------

## SuperTomate

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

> En passant, quelqu'un sait il comment régler l'horloge en mode console?

 

Ben... c'est ça que tu cherches ?

```
date -s "HH:mm"
```

Sinon, le mieux, c'est de synchroniser ton horloge sur internet :

```
emerge ntp

ntpdate ntp.tuxfamily.net
```

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *SuperTomate wrote:*   

> Ben... c'est ça que tu cherches ?
> 
> ```
> date -s "HH:mm"
> ```
> ...

 

C'est exactement ça...

En fait je ne l'avais jamais fait auparavant et j'avais la flemme de chercher sur le net  :Wink: 

 *SuperTomate wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, le mieux, c'est de synchroniser ton horloge sur internet :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je pense que l'heure me suffira amplement, je n'ai pas non plus besoin d'une précision atomique  :Wink: 

----------

## Atreillou

dans la serie j ai pas de chance avec perl...

je viens de me relancer dans une re install complete de ma machine au boulot...

emerge system me plante de nouveau sur perl !!!

                     !!! ERROR: sys-devel/libperl-5.8.0 failed. 

                     !!! Fonction src_compile, Line 227, Exitcode 2 

                     !!! Unable to make 

grrrrr   je fais koi moi maintenant ?

----------

## Atreillou

emerge sync

emerge system et ca semble passer...

c bizarre qd meme !!

----------

